# Auf WQHD Monitor Full HD  Wiedergabe gleich gut wie auf einem FHD Monitor?



## Domi999 (29. Januar 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich besitze ja einen WQHD Monitor und wollte wissen, wie es sich technisch verhält, wenn man darauf 1920x1080 wiedergibt. Ist das dann die gleiche Bildqualität wie bei einem normalen Full HD Monitor (der max. FHD wiedergibt) oder geht da optisch etwas verloren, weil es niedriger aufgelöst wird als die gedachten 1440p. (2560x1440)

Gruß


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (29. Januar 2016)

Eine niedrigere Auflösung als die native Auflösung sieht immer schlechter aus.
Bei 1080p auf 1440p kommt das "Problem" hinzu das ein 1080p Pixel etwa 1,75 1440p Pixeln entspricht - also keine "glatte" Vergrößerung wie zB bei 1080p auf 2160p (1 1080p Pixel sind 4 2160p Pixel).
Wie "schlimm" du die daraus resultierende Unschärfe findest musst du selbst ausprobieren.


----------



## Domi999 (29. Januar 2016)

Ok, aber ich versteh das nicht ganz. z.B. Wenn man 2 Monitore nebeneinander stellt, beide 24 " und auf beiden die Auflösung 1920x1080 wiedergibt, dann müsste doch das Bild gleich aussehen, auch wenn ein Monitor nativ mehr darstellen könnte. Oder etwa nicht? Was klar wäre: ein 27" gegen einen Full HD 24", da wäre es klar, dass da das Full HD auf dem größeren Bildschirm schlechter aussieht, weil weniger PPI.


----------



## Cross-Flow (29. Januar 2016)

Nö, wie soll das denn funktionieren?

Ganz einfach ausgedrück ist es so das bei einem WQHD Monitor ( egal wie viel Zoll das Gerät hat ) immer Physikalisch 2560 x 1440 Pixel vorhanden sind, die auch angesteuert werden.

Das selbe bei einem Full HD Monitor. Da sind halt 1920 x 1080 Pixel vorhanden.

Wenn du dir jetzt auf dem WQHD Monitor eine Auflösung von 1920 x 1080 anzeigen lässt dann hast du das Problem das sich, natürlich rein theoretisch, alle ca. 1,5 Pixel die Farbe ändern müsste. Das geht natürlich nicht. Deswegen sieht das Bild meist verschwommen oder unscharf aus.

Anders ist es bei einem UHD Monitor der ganz gut 1920 x 1080 anzeigen kann da es sich praktisch um eine verdopplung der Pixel handelt. 

Wie gesagt ist halt ne Erklärung die jeder DAU verstehen sollte, wenn du es genauer wissen willst mit allen Feinheiten bringe ich dir das auch gern Fachlicher rüber.


----------



## NatokWa (29. Januar 2016)

Du vergisst den springenden Punkt bei deiner Vorstellung . 
Wenn du einen WQHD Monitor "zwingst" Full HD dar zu stellen muss das Bild im MOnitor selbst immernoch auf die WQHD Auflösung hochgerechnet/interpoliert werden .
FERNSEHER machen das ohne Probleme aber MONITORE sind dafür nicht ausgelegt und duplizieren in der Regel einfach ein paar Pixel um die "Lücken" zu füllen .

Und DAS sieht meist .... ******* aus ....


----------



## JoM79 (29. Januar 2016)

Auch bei Fernsehern sieht das nicht wirklich besser aus.
Es sind halt physikalisch 2560x1440 Pixel vorhanden und 1920x1080 müssen dementsprechend interpoliert werden.


----------



## keks4 (30. Januar 2016)

Gibt es dazu nicht eine möglichkeit sich das in der GPU "hochrechnen" zu lassen? (Hab mal iwas gehört aber kenn mich damit nicht aus )


----------



## JoM79 (30. Januar 2016)

Was willst du "hochrechnen" lassen?
Die Pixel kannst du ja nicht physisch verändern.


----------



## keks4 (30. Januar 2016)

Aber die GPU das bild hochrechnen lassen so das die Pixelaufteilung dann mehr oder weniger passt  (eine GPU sollte das ja deutlich besser können als ein Monitor mMn)


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (30. Januar 2016)

Was du meinst ist downsampling, dort rechnet die GPU eine höhere Auflösung wie der Monitor darstellen kann. Der Monitor zeigt es aber trotzdem in seiner nativen Auflösung an, aber flimmern an Kanten wird so vermieten.
Auf einem WQHD Monitor FHD anzeigen lassen sieht aber immernoch kacke aus.


----------



## keks4 (30. Januar 2016)

Fällt das so stark auf oder sind das first world Problems?


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (30. Januar 2016)

keks4 schrieb:


> Fällt das so stark auf oder sind das first world Problems?



Wenn du einen FHD Monitor hast, stell doch mal die Auflösung auch zB 1280x720. Dann siehst du wie bescheiden das aussieht. Bei FHD auf einem WQHD Monitor wird das nicht anders sein.


----------



## sleipDE (31. Januar 2016)

Da ich gerade auch einen MG278q zum testen hier stehen habe wollte ich mir das in "The Witcher 3" mal ansehen. Dabei muss ich allen hier recht geben, das Bild sieht auf einem WQHD Monitor in FHD einfach nur kacke aus, total unruhig matschig und krisselig, einfach kein Vergleich zu WQHD, ganz schlimm finde ich wie die Rüstung in FHD ausschaut, die feinen Strukturen sind da kaum zu erkennen.

Da das Forum hier die Screenshots verkleinert habe ich Sie mal 1zu1 bei einem Imagehoster hochgeladen:

Szene 1:
WQHD:
http://xild.de/images-i1300bndw3u.png
FHD:
http://xild.de/images-i1301bzme63.png

Szene 2:
WQHD:
http://xild.de/images-i1303bs11ne.png
FHD:
http://xild.de/images-i1302b5e3oq.png


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (31. Januar 2016)

sleipDE schrieb:


> Da ich gerade auch einen MG278q zum testen hier stehen habe wollte ich mir das in "The Witcher 3" mal ansehen. Dabei muss ich allen hier recht geben, das Bild sieht in FHD einfach nur kacke aus, total unruhig matschig und krisselig, einfach kein Vergleich zu WQHD, ganz schlimm finde ich wie die Rüstung in FHD ausschaut, die feinen Strukturen sind da kaum zu erkennen.
> 
> Da das Forum hier die Screenshots verkleinert habe ich Sie mal 1zu1 bei einem Imagehoster hochgeladen:
> 
> ...



Nach deinen Bildern brennt es mir auch unter den Fingernäglen einen WQHD Monitor zu kaufen 
Btw wie ist es mit Aliasing? Wie glatt ist WQHD im Vergleich zu FHD mit MSAA o.ä.?


----------



## sleipDE (31. Januar 2016)

Hab AA bzw. MSAA bei mirunter WQHD aus (Da ist meine Graka auch etwas schwach für!), dafür die Einstellungen immer recht hoch, ich finde es besser wie FHD mit MSAA. Unter UHD reichen auch niedrige bis mittlere Einstellungen und sehen auf dem PB287q schärfer aus als jeder FHD Monitor in Ultra Einstellungen.


----------



## keks4 (1. Februar 2016)

So habs  mal bei The Witcher 1 ausprobiert wie es aussieht auf meinem WQHD (Dell U2515H) sieht wirklich bescheiden aus.... des problems Lösung: Skalierung ausschalten und mit rändern zocken  (jetzt bitte NICHT sofort losschreien, da geht weniger verloren als man denkt und wenn man ein game zockt das so alt ist das es kein wqhd unterstützt dann wirds ein sehr gutes sein, also wird man sowieso drin versinken xD )


----------



## blackout24 (1. Februar 2016)

keks4 schrieb:


> Fällt das so stark auf oder sind das first world Problems?



Ja sieht ******** aus. Total weich um Ecken und Schriften. Da würde ich FullHD lieber in 1:1 Skalierung mit Schwarzen Balken drum rum spielen als Pixelbrei.
MSAA schalten ich mir wenn es geht 4x bei min. 2x. Mehr als 4x fallen optisch nicht auf zieht aber Performance. Um ohne AA zu spielen ist die Pixeldichte bei 1440p auf 27" nicht hoch genug.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2016)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Um ohne AA zu spielen ist die Pixeldichte bei 1440p auf 27" nicht hoch genug.


Das kommt auf den jeweiligen Nutzer und das Spiel an.
Bei UT oder Quake würde mich das null interessieren, aber bei anderen Spielen fällt es dann eher auf.


----------



## blackout24 (1. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das kommt auf den jeweiligen Nutzer und das Spiel an.
> Bei UT oder Quake würde mich das null interessieren, aber bei anderen Spielen fällt es dann eher auf.



Mich schon. Treppenstufen sehen halt nicht schön aus egal ob das Spiel von 2000 oder 2016 ist.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2016)

Ich meinte das neue UT.
Das Spiel ist schnell, da habe ich garkeine Zeit um auf irgendwelche Stufen oder Flimmern zu achten.


----------



## MajorTom69 (6. Januar 2019)

Ich lasse einige Spiele auf meinem FHD-Monitor in 1600x900 laufen.
Das sieht ziemlich gut aus, für meinen Geschmack.
Ich schalte aber oft auch Anti-Aliasing ab, damit ich mehr FPS habe.
Ich nutze bestenfalls Postprocessing-AA.
Ich interessiere mich auch für einen WQHD-Monitor. 
Einige Spiele werde ich wohl aus Geschwindigkeitsgründen in FHD laufen lassen müssen.
Die Screenshots sehen für meine Ansprüche sehr gut aus.
Da werde ich mir wohl doch einen WQHD-Monitor zulegen.


----------

